# Download?



## Gabi (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

kann man durch die angegebenen Daten sicher sein, dass ein download
funktioniert hat (ich meine jetzt von der Größe)?

Download:
Mandrake CD1 ... Downloadmanager von Galeon:  --> 651,97 MB
Mandrake CD2 ... Downloadmanager von Galeon:  --> 697,90 MB
Mandrake CD3 ... Downloadmanager von Galeon:  --> 695,18 MB

Angegeben auf Original Seite:
Mandrake CD1 ... original Seite --> 667620 KB
Mandrake CD2 ... original Seite --> 714646 KB
Mandrake CD3 ... original Seite --> 711864 KB

MfG
Gabi


----------



## tim&struppi (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Gabi,

wenn du dir die iso-Files von Mandrake ziehst, ist meistens eine MD5-Prüfsummen Datei mit dabei ( meistens eine text-Datei). In dieser Datei sind die 3 CD aufgelistet mit den dazugehörigen Prüfsummen. 
Brennst du die iso-Images z.B. mit k3b, erechnet dir k3b die Prüfsumme deiner runtergeladener Datei und du kannst sie mit der MD5-Prüfsumme von Mandrake vergleichen. Weichen sie voneinander ab, ist die iso Datei Fehlerhaft.

Hoffe, weitergeholfen zu haben

Gruß Michael


----------



## Erpel (21. Dezember 2003)

Die unterschiede liegen wahrscheilich an der Umrechnung mit 1024 als Faktor.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (21. Dezember 2003)

Was hat das damit zu tun? Ich glaub ihr Downloadmanager rechnet nicht anders um? Bzw.
was soll er umrechnen?

Thorsten


----------



## JohannesR (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> kann man durch die angegebenen Daten sicher sein, dass ein download
> ...



667620 KB / 1024 = 651,9726563 MB
714646 KB / 1024 = 697,8964844 MB
711864 KB / 1024 = 695,1796875 MB

Passt doch alles?
Merke: 1024 KB = 1 MB
Sicherer sind aber allemal die MD5-Chechsummen, wie tim&struppi schon sagte!


----------



## Gabi (21. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank Euch allen für Die Antworten!  

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------

